# 05 altima wont start!!



## diz2 (May 23, 2011)

My car was in an accident and the radiator and condensor were pushed into the point were the fan was rubbing on the radiator.. I drove the car for about a week before it stopped working and check engine lightcame on which read p0113 (iat sensor) i changed that also maf sensor and fans and radiator and still no start.. Car doesnt read any codes.. any suggestions what it could be? the camshaft sensor was replaced a couple months ago, i checked fuel, compression and spark and all that is good.. I was thinking maybe the crank sensor?? 

If someone thinks its the crank sensor should i switch the camshaft postion sensor with the crank sensor because they are the same exact part.. i know the car wont start without a crank sensor but if i put the good camshaft one on the crank sensor location and leave the camshaft empty should the car be able to start? I dont know what to do any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ursonozee (Dec 20, 2012)

Your head gasket maybe needs to be changed. Maybe your radiator stopped working While you were driving it.

*Edit* sorry I just looked at the date, you may have got it fixed already.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

